# Got Windshield?



## Mr.RS4 (Jul 16, 2005)

I normally wouldnt post here for this sort of thing, but im running out of options.
Recently I had rust removed from around my A pillar, and the wise guy who removed the windscreen tried popping it out with a screwdriver








Audi have told me there isnt one in inventory globally - so now i have to look at my other options. My repairer's gonna be footing the bill including freight - If anyones got any ideas on where there might be an available UrQ or Coupe windshield - let me know
Cheers


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Got Windshield? (Mr.RS4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr.RS4* »_Audi have told me there isnt one in inventory globally 

That's weird - I bought a brand new one from Audi last year. The date on one of the stickers (it's not been installed in my Coupe yet) suggests that it was made in 2006. Mine is the green/green variety.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Got Windshield? (PerL)*

I know of some used here in the states, but shipping would be horrible.


----------

